# Farlowella fry



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just hatched, still has egg sac


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awwwww,so cute!Congrats!


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Job Susan, best of luck too you.

DJ


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Congrats, good luck with them! They are a really nice catfish.


----------

